# Did $400 million decide the format HD war?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/36202/118/


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

There's definitely something happening behind the scenes with Sony and Warner Brothers, but Sony will probably make up for it by winning the HD disc battle.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

Yep, it did. Paramount and HD DVD took heat for accepting $150M from Toshiba for HD DVD exclusivity but Warner accepted far more than that to go Blu-Ray exclusive and that tipped the scales. I read on another forum where Fox was actually in talks with Toshiba about HD DVD and Warner was basically planning to follow Fox. 

Peace...


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

This is still a rumor, but it probably is true. Sony could easily pay $400 million, far less than Toshiba could offer. I'm just glad it came to a quick, fairly painless end.


----------



## ARTETUREN (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, but electronic memories are the future.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Now it's Blu-ray versus Apple TV, Media Centers and the like, as well as iTunes.


----------



## Pawn3d (Apr 13, 2008)

y iTunes?


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

iTunes store.


----------



## Kazoku (Dec 8, 2007)

I have NO PROBLEMS with standard DVD's!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

You're not alone.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

Ya they still look fine to me, I have one of the best Blue Ray players (PS3) LOL don't Watch Blu Rays on it only for games but when the time comes i got me a player


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

Movies on Blu-Ray are expensive, too!


----------

